# Tax Pro Please help. Do I need two Schedule C's if I drove for Uber and Lyft



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

I drove for Lyft and Uber in 2015. Do I need to file two Schedule C's one for Uber and one for Lyft. Please advise Tax Pro's. Thank you for your help.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

No you do not


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> No you do not


Thank you.


----------

